# Scraping in the cold



## AndySomogyi (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m going to try to get back to scraping in my mill, haven’t had a chance to touch this project in months, but it’s COLD A.F. here in the Midwest.

I don’t really have a good feel for how much the casting deform in the cold, and not sure how the ink will print.

Anyone do any scraping in the cold?


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 10, 2021)

the only differences I know is that it is hard to do because of the cold and might affect the blue if it is water based it could freeze


----------



## macardoso (Jan 10, 2021)

Cleveland, OH here. Shop is in the basement so you wouldn't catch me dead in the detached unheated garage right now. Good luck.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't know how much it will affect your process but usually precision measurements take ambient temperature into account.

John


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 10, 2021)

It's going to be 44 on Tuesday.  I would be in shirt sleeves!  LOL
I think you have no excuses.


----------



## AndySomogyi (Jan 10, 2021)

7milesup said:


> It's going to be 44 on Tuesday.  I would be in shirt sleeves!  LOL
> I think you have no excuses.


Yeah, maybe I was just looking for an excuse, haven’t touched this for a while and just been avoiding it.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 11, 2021)

Is it that cold up there?  All this cold weather discussion and snow photos makes me shiver.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 11, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Is it that cold up there?  All this cold weather discussion and snow photos makes me shiver.


North Central PA has not seen 40F since Christmas.....


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 13, 2021)

The ideal temp is 68 F summer or winter.  Check out the Moore book to verify that, if needed.

Heat and cold as long as it is constant is OK.  The problem you may find as far as temp is if you have a space heater blowing on one side of the machine (expands on hot side) and one side gets warn and the other is cold.  That same principal goes for AC blowing one one side.  (contracts on cold side).   You hands will get cold and as the other guy said the ink will get tacky.   You should warm the space and use a fan to circulate the air so the heat is even.    I had an employee who was from the Ukraine and he said during WW2,they moved factories to Siberia so the Germans cold not bomb the factories.  He said it was below zero and the machines were accurate, also said he ate 1 potato and one cup of warm water a day too.  I would not work in a shop less then 55 F.  My fingers would get numb.


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 13, 2021)

Richard King 2 said:


> The ideal temp is 68 F summer or winter.  Check out the Moore book to verify that, if needed.
> 
> Heat and cold as long as it is constant is OK.  The problem you may find as far as temp is if you have a space heater blowing on one side of the machine (expands on hot side) and one side gets warn and the other is cold.  That same principal goes for AC blowing one one side.  (contracts on cold side).   You hands will get cold and as the other guy said the ink will get tacky.   You should warm the space and use a fan to circulate the air so the heat is even.    I had an employee who was from the Ukraine and he said during WW2,they moved factories to Siberia so the Germans cold not bomb the factories.  He said it was below zero and the machines were accurate, also said he ate 1 potato and one cup of warm water a day too.  I would not work in a shop less then 55 F.  My fingers would get numb.


This is off topic but in Ukraine during WW2 farmers were given a truck and it was not your truck it was the governments truck they sat over the hill and if your truck did not run right they would take it from you so you had to be a mechanic to keep your pickup truck.


----------

